# Where to buy these for wire management ?



## M4rtin (Aug 23, 2017)

Looking for these channels to hide wiring in black.
Not sure what these are called, so kinda hard to figure out where to get these


----------



## Wiser (Jun 8, 2017)

I think they’re called cable raceway. 

Amazon or StarTech.com or Newegg.ca. 

Most computer supply stores. I don’t think HD and Lowes carry them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilliesandirises18 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi. They're called cable raceways. I've found them on the Home Depot and lowes websites in the past. Maybe Canada Computers might have them too?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*cable organizer*

hey there sayal electronics carries it

how much do u need


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

plastic cable management Any electrical contractor supply should carry it - wesbourne, nedco, etc. usually sold by 8' lengths easy to cut


----------



## JasonM (Nov 26, 2011)

Panduit wiring duct


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

I bought some here. Cheap and various sizes too!

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-video-tv-accessories/markham-york-region/cable-covers-cable-management-race-way-cable-hiders-wiring-duct-cable-hider-corner-tech-vision-electronics/c354180?channelId=101&td=pkqTJd2PwpnFgXU4ON5LvjFIJQFNz9hkM-p-IARVyp-g2EYAVQbT7Fxb3wZiBvaN1fghASbyQpbih4aByRunral0u6G4zn5XHSeqptCSlAjNR4CwKHLkBI7ybfcOP3ahQitOW_WPEPXuxVZ3j6i1gVBSDMlqszuqyTN1kkl9BfZGIwhYvX0KaQr_iFN5rxcZ9bxj9y_7Y1-egZq-yrkb46wxftB6p_5m-N_lbDdER1eiy7A1SIvrF6cJHAR0xGLvTND11zgv66-BFZCTGoQhWS_sHsPR_I0RYAOZn9PHp6Dhk12rz0qk6KUq_zOTCoDVv3f5p6cppEQEhQRZiEoKcx323MBqd6138QLP21niqpM-pXVt8iSvlpQVC5D9BCicMuwTWcYHyo2xX84ML4ORdF-6C15zcH0zJx_nn5eOLNw


----------

